# Yadkin Archers pics



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Target 4


















Target 5


















Target 6


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Target 7


















Target 8


















Target 9


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Target 10


















Target 11


















Target 12


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Target 13


















Target 14


















Practice Range


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I had an absolute BLAST shooting with Tim at Yadkin Archers. The hospitality is second to none. If you ever get the chance to shoot there, GO!!!!!!

Now, the only words of wisdom I'll give you, is you must be careful where you step and what you are putting your bow down on. Some of the footing is of questionable nature.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Though the last frame drops a significant hint (literally), any pictures of the Moo-tel should include pictures of the gallery....the Moo-cows.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

TANC said:


> Though the last frame drops a significant hint (literally), any pictures of the Moo-tel should include pictures of the gallery....the Moo-cows.



.......don't forget the "facilities".


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I had an absolute BLAST shooting with Tim at Yadkin Archers. The hospitality is second to none. If you ever get the chance to shoot there, GO!!!!!!
> 
> Now, the only words of wisdom I'll give you, is you must be careful where you step and what you are putting your bow down on. Some of the footing is of questionable nature.


Ain't nuttin questionable about THAT!!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just make sure your shoes/boots have the cow patty seal of approval:lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Spoon :darkbeer:

#3...#5 and #12 look like they suck. :chortle: I want to shoot it


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks Spoon :darkbeer:
> 
> #3...#5 and #12 look like they suck. :chortle: I want to shoot it


#3 wasn't too bad as long as you remember to move your sight from #2.:wave3:

The picture really doesn't do #5 any justice at all. It gets steeper the closer you get to the target. It was a fun shot.

#12's okay depending on what side you get to shoot from. The right is flatter than the left but the left has a nice little platform dug out to shoot from depending on how big your feet are.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks Spoon :darkbeer:
> 
> #3...#5 and #12 look like they suck. :chortle: I want to shoot it


The only really tough target on the range is #5 unless the wind is blowing. If its windy, 1,2 can be real tough ones, and in the evenings #2 and #5 can be darn near impossible for a lefty...


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

That sure is a Fine looking range!! Hope I can get up there some day to shoot there! Thanks for the photos, and Nice Range Tim!!


----------

